# NH1 Trenner Verbindungsmesser



## Moroso (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
Ihr kennt doch sicher alle NH Trenner, klar doch.
Ich möchte einen Trenner sicherungslos als Schalter benutzen.
Es gibt solche "Messer" Einsätze, die die gleiche Form wie NH Sicherungen haben und auch so eingesetzt werden wie NH Sichernungen. Hat einer eine Bezugsquelle oder eine Type diese "Messer"?

Danke für die Hilfe
Moroso


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2008)

Kann ich dir am Montag sagen ...


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2008)

Sollte jeder Sicherunghersteller sollte die eigentlich im Programm haben.

Ansonsten die Firma Pfisterer


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

du willst aber doch hoffentlich in lastfreiem Zustand schalten, oder?



MfG


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Moroso schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ihr kennt doch sicher alle NH Trenner, klar doch.
> Ich möchte einen Trenner sicherungslos als Schalter benutzen.
> Es gibt solche "Messer" Einsätze, die die gleiche Form wie NH Sicherungen haben und auch so eingesetzt werden wie NH Sichernungen. Hat einer eine Bezugsquelle oder eine Type diese "Messer"?
> ...


 
Ein typischer Fall von : nicht bestimmungsgemäßer gebrauch !


----------



## Moroso (25 Oktober 2008)

*Jabba & Sockenralf*

Ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgelesen.
Habe ich gefragt ob man das so machen kann, oder ob das den Bestimmungen entspricht, Nein oder?
Also, nix für Ungut, aber ich wollte eine Bezugsquelle........


----------



## MSB (25 Oktober 2008)

http://www.eas-y.de/sortiment/kls/s...eiheneinbau-aufbaugeraete/nh-trennmesser.html

P.S. Wenn du mit solchen Anmerkungen nicht klar kommst,
dann solltest du nich in einem Forum posten,
sondern vielleicht GOOGLE benutzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Moroso (25 Oktober 2008)

*upps*

Wo steht denn, das ich mit sowas nicht klar komme.
Ich komme sehr wohl mit Forumsbeträgen aller Art klar.
Aber wenn ich doch ein klare Frage definiere, brauche ich doch keine Gegenfrage dazu, ob ich bekloppt bin, oder?
Dieses Gedudel gehört dann wohl in ein Teenie Chat oder ähnliches und nicht in ein technisches Forum.
Was nur meine nicht wichtige Meinung ist.
Damit will ich keinem zu Nahe treten, Basta!

Ach ja, Danke für die Hilfe und den Link! Ich hatte vorher schon gegoogelt und leider nichts gefunden,.....Danke!


----------



## TommyG (25 Oktober 2008)

uiuiuiuiui...

Such hier mal unter 'Passwort' und denke mal über die 'Gutmenschen' nach, die 'nur mal eben reingucken ' wollen..

Das mit dem Hinweis auf die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung ist schon wichtig, das mit dem lastfreien Schalten auch.

Standard ist ja Vorsicherung, Leistungsabgang, Schaltelement und dann der Verbraucher. Wenn du mit dem Schaltmessern keinen Leitungsschutz mehr hast, hast Du im Fehlerfall die Arschkarte, egal ob privat, oder als durchführende Fachkraft..

Eine Anwendung kann natürlich das Aufschalten von 2 Netzen auf eine Schiene sein. Gerade hierbei ist ja auf die Lastfreiheit besonders zu achten.

Hier wird Dir halt global geholfen, und Freaks die Fragen wie 'sind Lüsterklemmen verboten?' stellen, bekommen hier direkt die Kontrafrage mit, da oft hinterher rauskommt, dass die dann nach 35mm2 fragen, und sich nen Abgang vom Hausanschluss machen wollen...

Btw, 
Welcome on Board, aktuell aus Australien, geiles Wetter hier...

Tom


----------



## Tobi P. (25 Oktober 2008)

Also die Trennmesser bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Fachgroßhandel und nach Bestellung wohl auch beim Elektriker um die Ecke.

Aber: Ein Standard-NH-Trenner mit Trennmessern ist nun mal kein Leistungsschalter und verfügt nicht über eine Schaltlichtbogenlöschung! Wenn du den unter voller Last schaltest ziehst du mit einiger Sicherheit einen hübschen Lichtbogen und der ist so verdammt heiss dass dein Kunststoff-NH-Trenner ziemlich schnell aus der Schaltanlage fliesst. Aus diesem Grund werden NH's eigentlich generell lastfrei geschaltet (und wenn doch mal unter Volllast dann mit entspr. PSA)!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Moroso (25 Oktober 2008)

*Trennmesser*

Erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Ihr habt mir geholfen!
Das ich wegen den uberflüssigen Belehrungen etwas muffig war, dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen. 
Moroso


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Also die Trennmesser bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Fachgroßhandel und nach Bestellung wohl auch beim Elektriker um die Ecke.
> 
> Aber: Ein Standard-NH-Trenner mit Trennmessern ist nun mal kein Leistungsschalter und verfügt nicht über eine Schaltlichtbogenlöschung! Wenn du den unter voller Last schaltest ziehst du mit einiger Sicherheit einen hübschen Lichtbogen und der ist so verdammt heiss dass dein Kunststoff-NH-Trenner ziemlich schnell aus der Schaltanlage fliesst. Aus diesem Grund werden NH's eigentlich generell lastfrei geschaltet (und wenn doch mal unter Volllast dann mit entspr. PSA)!
> 
> ...


Oder eben schnell genug sein beim Schalten. Was nicht heißt, das eine Fehlerhaft zugeschaltete Anlage wegen Steuerungsbetrieb, aber nicht alle 3 Phasen, mal einen NH2 Trenner durch den Technikraum schießen kann. Also so 350A Nh´s

Also NH-Trenner als Schalter nutzen, wenn einer das Vorhat, hat er eben die LEitungsquerschnitte und Absicherung danach zur Verfügung um "Kupferschinen" reinzusetzen, anstelle von Sicherungen. Wobei entsptrechend Überdimensionierte Sicherungen den gleichen Effekt haben.


----------



## Tobi P. (27 Oktober 2008)

Moin Nade,

ich hab das schon mal erlebt dass einer "schnell genug beim schalten war". Dachte er zumindest. Der Kollege wollte über den NH1-Trenner, bestückt mit 160A NH-Einsätzen, eine Anlage freischalten. Gerade als er den Trenner ziehen wollte schaltete sich ein ordentlich großer Kompressor zu und der Trenner war auf einmal unter Volllast. Dem Kollegen ist nichts passiert, der Trenner wurde durch den Schaltlichtbogen aber arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und musste ausgetauscht werden.
Dass das schalten von NH-Sicherungen unter Last gefährlich ist lernen unsere Azubis übrigens im 1. Lehrjahr schon (die dürfen unter Aufsicht und nach gründlicher Einweisung schon NH's mit Sicherheitshandschuh bzw. im Trenner schalten).


Gruß Tobi


----------

